# Nars Desire blush vs MACS pink swoon/dolly mix



## pammy35 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys,,, just wondering if anyone thinks that nars desire blush is similiar to macs pink swoon or dolly mix????... Has anyone tried Kevyn aucoins blush in jadore???... Im after a really gorgeous pink blush.. thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. Jo


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have Desire and Dollymix. They are different. Desire is matte and less pigmented than Dollymix. You can stay pink with more build up whereas Dollymix is quite pigmented which allows you to go from pink to a more intense flush. Also it's a Sheertone Shimmer formulation. From my perspective (C35) Desire is more of a cool pink whereas Dollymix is neutral, not too warm and not too cool, very universal.

I don't have Pink Swoon so I can't comment on that one. hth


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 30, 2009)

here are some swatches that i did for you, hopefully they'll help you out i took them under natural lighting.


----------



## pammy35 (May 4, 2009)

thank you sooo much!!...


----------

